# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Белорусский рубль "катится" в объятия российского собрата?

## Mr_Vinni

*Власти России желают, чтобы Беларусь перешла на российский рубль после выхода из финансового кризиса. Об этом TUT.BY сообщил источник в банковском секторе. Таким образом, он прокомментировал появившиеся в последнее время сообщения о целесообразности введения российского рубля на территории Беларуси в качестве единого платежного средства. 
*
По его словам, данная тема обсуждалась во время визита в Минск на прошлой неделе группы высокопоставленных российских чиновников во главе с премьер-министром Владимиром Путиным. По имеющейся информации, выделение кредита на 3 млрд долларов траншами в течение 3 лет предусматривает в качестве заключительного аккорда переход на единое платежное средство - российский рубль. "К 2013 году уже должно на полную мощность заработать Единое экономическое пространство, а может быть, даже и Евразийский экономический союз. Тема единой валюты станет актуальной еще больше", - сказал он. 



Впрочем, ряд экспертов уже высказывались в пользу того, чтобы российский рубль пришел в Беларусь в ближайшей перспективе. В частности, о введении российского рубля как о спасательной соломинке для белорусской экономики недавно заявил лидер Либерально-демократической партии Сергей Гайдукевич. Он считает, что "в кризис Европу спасла именно единая валюта". По мнению Гайдукевича, о потере суверенитета в случае введения российского рубля могут говорить только безграмотные люди. "Наоборот, мы его только укрепим. Российский рубль даст энергоносители по внутрироссийским ценам", - сказал он. 

Ранее ввести российский рубль на территории Беларуси в качестве единого платежного средства предлагал посол РФ в Беларуси Александр Суриков. По его словам, этот вопрос "имеет смысл начать обсуждать" из-за финансового кризиса в Беларуси. Однако Национальный банк Беларуси воспринял идею перехода на российский рубль без энтузиазма. Как заявил БелаПАН пресс-секретарь - начальник управления информации Нацбанка Анатолий Дроздов, в руководстве Нацбанка до сих пор придерживались мнения о нецелесообразности использования российского рубля в качестве единой валюты.

Во время недавнего Межгорсовета ЕврАзЭС вице-премьер РФ, министр финансов Алексей Кудрин не поддержал переход на единую валюту в период кризиса. "Это нужно проводить в совершенно стабильной ситуации, с совершенно понятными и здоровыми параметрами экономики", - заявил Кудрин. 

Ему вторит член комитета Госдумы по финансовому рынку, финансовый омбудсмен РФ Павел Медведев. "Сама по себе идея замены одной валюты другой не решает никаких экономических проблем", - такое мнение он высказал ИТАР-ТАСС. В Беларуси "требуются очень серьезные изменения, радикальная перестройка, чтобы экономика существовала за счет собственных доходов", полагает П.Медведев. При этом, считает депутат, "можно было бы ввести российский рубль на территории Беларуси в качестве завершающего этапа очень серьезной экономической перестройки". 

Справедливости ради стоит сказать, что идея введения российского рубля в качестве единой валюты обсуждается руководством России и Беларуси уже около 15 лет. Впрочем, планам пока не суждено сбыться из-за принципиальных разногласий сторон по ряду позиций, в том числе по вопросам создания единого эмиссионного центра и/или объединенного Центробанка с долями 50 на 50. В частности, Беларусь ратовала за два эмиссионных центра - в Москве и Минске. В России полагают, что центр должен быть один, иначе "это разрушит обе национальные экономики". Создавать Центробанк на паритетной основе в РФ не хотят из-за разных объемов экономик России и Беларуси.

----------


## Mouse

Давно пора ввести сильную валюту. Даже при тяжелых экономических кризисах такого валютного ажиотажа не будет, да и народу спокойней будет.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Давно пора ввести сильную валюту. Даже при тяжелых экономических кризисах такого валютного ажиотажа не будет, да и народу спокойней будет.


Мне кажется, что 90% населения *РБ* согласилось бы на российский рубль, он стабильнее да и курс по выше бел. рубля.

----------


## .29

Иметь эмисионный центр в другом государстве тоже не айс.




> да и народу спокойней будет.


Кстати, не так давно валютный кризис в Украине был. Гасили золотовалютными резервами, пока ажиотаж не утих. Набрали кредитов так, что в кредитную яму угодили. Зато народу спокойнее. Вполне возможно, что и у нас так будет.

----------


## vova230

Я против введения российского рубля. Если уж объединять валюты, то на базе некой единой валюты, типа Евро. Назовем ее Дукатом или Таллером или еще как. И эмиссионный центр работающий на соглассовании всех членов, а не только одной страны. Ведь европа тоже не перешла на франки или фунты, а сделала новую валюту для всех.

----------


## Sanych

> Кстати, не так давно валютный кризис в Украине был. Гасили золотовалютными резервами, пока ажиотаж не утих. Набрали кредитов так, что в кредитную яму угодили. Зато народу спокойнее. Вполне возможно, что и у нас так будет.


Если бы по БТ говорили так открыто как на украинских каналах, то все бы знали, что мы и так в глубочайшей кредитной яме уже давно и надолго.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Я против введения российского рубля. Если уж объединять валюты, то на базе некой единой валюты, типа Евро. Назовем ее Дукатом или Таллером или еще как. И эмиссионный центр работающий на соглассовании всех членов, а не только одной страны. Ведь европа тоже не перешла на франки или фунты, а сделала новую валюту для всех.


Ну давайте создадим НОВЫЙ РУБЛЬ и не будем ломать голову, все привыклю к рублям, вот хай и будут они.

----------


## .29

> Если бы по БТ говорили так открыто как на украинских каналах, то все бы знали, что мы и так в глубочайшей кредитной яме уже давно и надолго.


Не глубочайшей (см. Япония, Греция).

Меня удивляет способность приплетать БТ к казалось бы нейтральным высказываниям... При чем тут БТ? Оно на объем крдитов не влияет.

----------


## JAHolper

Лучше уж тогда совсем объединиться... А то мы как рабы будем...

----------


## Mouse

> Я против введения российского рубля. Если уж объединять валюты, то на базе некой единой валюты, типа Евро. Назовем ее Дукатом или Таллером или еще как. И эмиссионный центр работающий на соглассовании всех членов, а не только одной страны. Ведь европа тоже не перешла на франки или фунты, а сделала новую валюту для всех.


Проблема в том, кто с этой новой валютой считаться будет, и какой ее курс. А РР уже известен и имеет свой вес, в отличае от наших бумажек.

----------


## vova230

БТ выражает официальную точку зрения. Скажем так рупор власти. А какая власть такой и рупор. Не надо просто врать собственному народу.
Вон когда Корея оказалась в ж...е, так власти обратились к народу помочь и народ скинулся наличной валютой, золотом, драгоценностями. На эти деньги было проведено обновление производства и теперь мы покупаем корейскую технику.
А вы окажете такое доверие нашей власти? Я - НЕТ. Просрали доверие народа своими сказками. Надо быть честнее.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Проблема в том, кто с этой новой валютой считаться будет, и какой ее курс. А РР уже известен и имеет свой вес, в отличае от наших бумажек.


А вот утт я с табой согласен, да и если обьеденится с Россией, то нам не нужно будит платить за газ и нефть, цены упадут, зарплаты станут выше.

----------


## vova230

> А вот утт я с табой согласен, да и если обьеденится с Россией, то нам не нужно будит платить за газ и нефть, цены упадут, зарплаты станут выше.


Блажен кто верует.
Такого не будет, все останется как и было, только получать будешь российские, а не белорусские. Зарплату можно пересчитать по курсу самостоятельно.

----------


## Mouse

> Блажен кто верует.
> Такого не будет, все останется как и было, только получать будешь российские, а не белорусские. Зарплату можно пересчитать по курсу самостоятельно.


Плюс в том, что можно в этой валюте хранить сбережения. А толку в наших зайцах? Положи в банк под любой установленный процент, так инфляция его съест быстрее чем снимешь потом.

----------


## vova230

А как быть тем у кого этих самых сбережений нет и не предвидится? Подобные вопросы должны быть взвешены не только с точки зрения обывателя, но и с глобальной. Сейчас мы независимы, хотя бы юридически. А потом станем просто придатком России.

----------


## Mouse

> ... Сейчас мы независимы, хотя бы юридически. А потом станем просто придатком России.


В принцепе, весь наш политический курс уже давно согласуется с Кремлём. Ну не может слабая страна ни от кого не зависеть. Ну произнесёт наш батько громкую патриотическую речь, а народу от этого не легче жить, толку в этой гордости.

----------


## vova230

А я не хочу чтобы меня называли русским. Я Беларус. И потенциал у нас ничуть не меньше чем у той-же Польши или Швейцарии. Так почему мы не можем использовать это сами?

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> А я не хочу чтобы меня называли русским. Я Беларус. И потенциал у нас ничуть не меньше чем у той-же Польши или Швейцарии. Так почему мы не можем использовать это сами?


Я не удивлюсь, если "Беларус" в какой-нибудь стране ЕС считается осорблением и молодежь ходит и заместо "дурак" или более оскорбительного слова, друг на друга говорят "Беларус".

----------


## vova230

В России именно так и говорят.

----------


## Mouse

> Я не удивлюсь, если "Беларус" в какой-нибудь стране ЕС считается осорблением и молодежь ходит и заместо "дурак" или более оскорбительного слова, друг на друга говорят "Беларус".


Не согласен. Много друзей, путешествующих по ЕС (Франция, Германия, Польша и т.д.) говорят обратное. Если, например в Польше и Украине, слышат русскую речь, то народ недружелюбно смотрят. А когда узнают что белорус, так сразу становятся дружелюбными. Маскалей не везде любят, а про нас многие и не знают, так что не переживайте. И культура у белорусов намного выше, чем у русских, в плане опратности и порядка. Может это и результат административного контроля, но все же у нас чище.

----------

